# Enviro thermostat



## hemlock (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello,
could anyone recommend a thermostat for an Enviro Mini pellets stove?  Thanks.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 13, 2012)

Lux, Honeywell, and Hunter all make some good programmable models. Or look to Skytech if you want a Remote/Wireless T-stat.

Anything rated for a milivolt system should work.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep, Any millivolt stat will do fine. I like the Lux and Rite temps. Reasonably priced and lots of features. A note on the honeywell units. Some do not have swing. Pellet stoves and swing settings go nicely. Make sure you get a stat with swing adjustment no matter the brand. ;-)


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 14, 2012)

I picked up a 

LUX TX500U at Lowe's for my M55C

Seems to be doing a great job.
Have the Thermostat in the room adjacent to the stove (about central in the house)
I have it set to 69.
Makes the furthest room (bedroom) about 65
The Kitchen 68-70
Living Room (Stove room) 72-75

Works great for me.

I have been running my stove in Hi-Low mode to save the igniter from cycling.

Loving this thing.
---Nailer---


----------



## 1Dtml (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm using the Lux TX1500E.
Can program Week Days, Saturday, & Sunday (5-1-1), and has the swing feature that everyone is recommending.
I'm very happy with it, and I got it at Lowes.

1D


----------



## VTrider (Jan 15, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> I'm using the Lux TX1500E.
> Can program Week Days, Saturday, & Sunday (5-1-1), and has the swing feature that everyone is recommending.
> I'm very happy with it, and I got it at Lowes.
> 
> 1D



I've been very happy with the LUX 1500E (see sig).  I think the only main difference between the 500 and 1500 LUX models is that the latter has a backlit display (not constant, only when stat is being adjusted or checked) and you can program it for both Sat and Sun as opposed to just the weekend. Both have that 'swing' setting adjustment which was a primary factor for me.


----------



## hemlock (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll have a look at the Lux next time I'm in town.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 15, 2012)

Another Lux TX500E user. But mine is an early version and is only 5-2 day. Still working like a charm after many seasons. I forget what year I installed it. But I have had 3 different stoves and still the same old stat! ;-)


----------



## edwinjk (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Guys:
    I hate to be picky, but you keep refering to a millivolt thermostat. A millivolt thermostat gets
it's power from a thermocouple. Will not work. Any 12 or 24 volt thermostat will work. On these thermostats R= red is hot side of thransformer & W= white is for heat. Thats all you need is two
wire 18/2 = 18 gage, two conductor. Did not want to sound like a smart as_. The purpose of this forum is to offer help. Have a nice evening.


----------



## skinanbones (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate to be picky as well, but the thermostat that enviro gives you with there pellet stove is a Luxpro millivolt  thermostat.  Part number is 50-1971 and if you use the online search on Enviros site you can see photos of it.  By the way the Heatilator Eco choice and quadafire pellet stove come with the exact same thermostats to run there stoves as well


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 16, 2012)

Many do say millivolt right in there manuals. My TX500E is rated for millivolt.


----------



## edwinjk (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes the thermostat maybe rated for millivolts, but that does not mean you are using millivolts.
Millivolts are generated from a thermocouple not from a transformer. Page 7 in the install manual
Tech Manual Maxx-M - "use a 12 or 24 volt rated thermostat."


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Just thought I would pipe in here.....picked up a Lux TX 1500E last night at Canadian Tire. They are on clearance for $14.99 which seems like a great price. Now I just have to figure how to install it to my Enviro M55 FS Steel and to get the swing temp working.


----------



## urkiddin (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried one of those wireless t/stats?That's the only way i could install a t/stat  without running wire all around the room and out to the front porch where the stove is.I could but it would look ugly.


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 2, 2012)

urkiddin said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried one of those wireless t/stats?That's the only way i could install a t/stat  without running wire all around the room and out to the front porch where the stove is.I could but it would look ugly.



Yes,  Skytech works good! :cheese:


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out the Skytech models. They have standard wireless t-stats and programmable stats.  The 3301P and 5301P are a coupke nice programmable units. 

I have a standard 5301 on the Quad. Works as it should. Wish I got the Programmable one though.


----------



## RobM (Apr 19, 2012)

I've just had the Enviro Mini Pellet stove installed and would like to install a thermostat.
I have the technical manual which shows the point where I connect the thermostat but coming from the UK everything we do is slightly different. (I'm a trained electrician in the uk so happy to wire stuff up)

So I have a couple of questions.
Does the thermostat get it's power from the Stove or do I have to install a separate 12/24 PSU, I see some take batteries so is this just for clock backup or it that all the power it needs.

I see the mention of "swing" I assume this is a temperature window e.g +- 2degrees etc. The cheap ones I'm looking at at home depot say +-1deg.
Is there any recommendation for something simple?
http://www.homedepot.ca/catalog/thermostats/173093

Lastly coming from the UK it would be nice to switch the stove on remotely, I have Internet controlled circuits in the cottage so I could just plug the stove into the one of the outlets I can control remotely (I can also monitor the temperature of the cottage remotes and have webcams so I can watch it burn to the ground when it all goes wrong 
Has anyone remote controlled their stove and is it a bad idea?

Rob


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 19, 2012)

RobM said:


> I've just had the Enviro Mini Pellet stove installed and would like to install a thermostat.
> I have the technical manual which shows the point where I connect the thermostat but coming from the UK everything we do is slightly different. (I'm a trained electrician in the uk so happy to wire stuff up)
> 
> So I have a couple of questions.
> ...


 
Welcome Rob,

No power supply needed. The control board supplies it and the thermostat is just basically a switch. Swing is not the accuracy of the thermostat. Swing is an adjustable feature that allows you to set the temp the stpove comes on and then turns off. Example: If the swing is set to 1.5º and the stat is set to 67ºF. The stove will turn on at 65.5ºF and turn off at 68.5ºF and if you lower the swing to 1º the stove will turn on at 66ºF and off at 68ºF.

I will let others weight in on switching power to the stove.


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 8, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I have a question.. the wireless thermostat currently supplied with my m55 FS doesnt always turn the unit back on when the thermostat calls for heat.. i have to play with the system on and off button on the thermostat to get it to turn the unit on.. my question is.. will the skytech thermostat work with the current receiver supplied with the m55 FS? If not,.. how do I convert it? thanks!!


----------

